
iPhoney : Looking for a way to see how your web creations will look on iPhone? - dawie
http://www.marketcircle.com/iphoney/
======
palish
Oh man, that name is a legal nightmare. Why would they paint a giant red
target on themselves like that?

~~~
dawie
So they can be famous :-)

